# JAVA Datei einlesen



## Kampfkeks (16. Jan 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich wollte mal fragen, wie ich in JAVA eine JAVA-Datei einlesen und dann in einer TXT-Datei abspeichern kann.

```
public class Erkennen {

	File file;
	String line;
	
	public void DateiHoler() throws IOException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser();
		
		int state = chooser.showOpenDialog( null );
	    if ( state == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION )
	    {
	      file = chooser.getSelectedFile();
	      System.out.println( file.getName() );
	    }
	    else
	      System.out.println( "Auswahl abgebrochen" );
	    System.exit( 0 );
	    
	    try {
	    	BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(file));
	    	
	    	line = null;
	    	try {
				line = br.readLine();
			} catch (IOException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			while((line = br.readLine()) != null){
				System.out.println(line);
			}
			
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	
}
```

das ist mein derzeitiger code, allerdings zeigt er bei dem beispiel noch nicht mal die Zeilen der JAVA-Datei in der Console an


----------



## bygones (16. Jan 2012)

also ich wuerde schonmal das [c]System.exit(0)[/c] rausmachen, das beendet dein komplettes programm, alles, ohne wiederruf....

wenn die datei nicht leer ist, sollte das eigentlich richtig sein, soweit ich das jetzt seh. Gibts eine Fehlermeldung oder aehnliches ?

zum schreiben - schau dir mal die Klasse PrintWriter an


----------



## Kampfkeks (16. Jan 2012)

ok, lag an dem system.exit. Danke dir und werd mir die Klasse gleich mal anschauen


----------

